# BlueRay auf PC abspielen



## TheGamerzZ (12. Juli 2012)

Hi, 
ich hab ein BluRay Laufwerk in meinem PC und möchte damit auch BlueRay Filme abspielen, aber mit WMP sowie mit QuickTimePlayer bzw. iTunes geht es nicht. Was für eine Software brauch ich da??


----------



## Betschi (12. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe ArcSoft Total Media Theatre. Cyberlink Power DVD sollte auch klappen. Kostenlose Programme, die Blu Ray abspielen, gibt es glaube ich nicht. Alternativ kannst du einfach die grösste m2ts Datei im Stream Ordner mit VLC wiedergeben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juli 2012)

Nein kostenlos geht nicht.
Wenn du doe Retailversion des Laufwerks gakauft hast müsste eigentlich ein Abspielsoftware dabei sein (beim mir Power DVD) sonst bleibt dir nur die Option offen so ein Programm zu kaufen


----------



## MonKAY (13. Juli 2012)

Also ich hatte so eine Software auch in meiner Bulk Version.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab ein BluRay Laufwerk in meinem PC und möchte damit auch BlueRay Filme abspielen, aber mit WMP sowie mit QuickTimePlayer bzw. iTunes geht es nicht. Was für eine Software brauch ich da??


 
Das liegt daran, dass das Abspielen von Blue Ray Inhalten nicht konstenfrei ist, weil dafür Lizenzgebühren anfallen. Daher gibt es keine kostenfreien Programme, mit denen du kopiergeschützte Blue Ray Filme abspielen kannst.
Du musst dir eine Software kaufen, die das kann wie z.B. die aktuelle Power DVD Version.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (13. Juli 2012)

Mhm ok, wie Teuer sind diese Programme und welche sind die besten??


----------



## onliner (13. Juli 2012)

z.B.
CyberLink PowerDVD 12 Pro Upgrade von Version 10/11 Deluxe - Blu-ray & DVD Wiedergabe Software - computeruniverse


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. Juli 2012)

onliner schrieb:


> z.B.
> CyberLink PowerDVD 12 Pro Upgrade von Version 10/11 Deluxe - Blu-ray & DVD Wiedergabe Software - computeruniverse


 
Dies ist aber nur die Upgradeversion. Sofern man nicht über die 10er oder 11er Version verfügt nützt die nix. Da wäre dann eher dieses angebracht.


----------



## Niza (17. Juli 2012)

Power DVD ist auf jedenfall super
Habe selber ein BluRay laufwerk und Power DVD 10 Ultra 

Heir mal der Vergleich was de bekommst bei den Unterschiedlichen Versionen :
PowerDVD 12 Der Nr. 1 Blu-ray & Medien-Player

Powe DVD 12 Pro:

PowerDVD 12 Pro: Amazon.de: Software

Power DVD 12 Ultra :

PowerDVD 12 Ultra: Amazon.de: Software

Mfg:
Niza


----------

